# TNT Stuffed Figs



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

I love figs I can eat all this by myself Use 8 small black figs reg green will do as well. Preheat oven to broil. Cut a cross at the top of the fig about 3/4 of the way down.. Mash together 2 tab. of butter.2 tab. sugar,and 1/4 cup of ground pistachios, other nuts will work but I love the stachios  divide this mix into as many balls as you have figs and poke the ball into the mouth of each fig broil 8-10 min or til nut mixture is golden and fig is hot. Serve wit either creme fraiche or whipped cream I also like some mascarpone.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## 4meandthem (May 18, 2012)

That one sounds GREAT!


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> That one sounds GREAT!


It is
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (May 18, 2012)

Is there a like button?


----------



## Barbara L (May 18, 2012)

I just couldn't resist commenting on the title of this thread (which is perfectly fine, of course).  Since TNT is also the term for dynamite, it just made me laugh! Dynamite stuffed figs!  

Not a big fig lover, but it has been awhile since I have tried them, so who knows, maybe I'll try this sometime.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I just couldn't resist commenting on the title of this thread (which is perfectly fine, of course).  Since TNT is also the term for dynamite, it just made me laugh! Dynamite stuffed figs!
> 
> Not a big fig lover, but it has been awhile since I have tried them, so who knows, maybe I'll try this sometime.


Leave it to you to make me grin. And I needed it today. Seems our neighbors were robbed yesterday. Country living wha hoooo Thank heavens for an alarm system. There have been so many home invasions lately DH is paranoid so setting the alarm is a nightly ritual for us. So thank you for giving me something to grin about.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Is there a like button?



Darn
kades


----------



## FrankZ (May 19, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> That one sounds GREAT!



When it starts with 2 TB of butter how can it not?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 19, 2012)

Good Afternoon Kades,

Figs ... I use fresh figs and fill them with a little goat cheese and pistachios ... and drizzle a bit of honey ... This is lovely ... 

Kades: Do you use fresh figs ? Here, they are in season in August. They have a gorgeous strawberry interior fruit with a deep violet exterior ... 

Have lovely wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Barbara L (May 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Leave it to you to make me grin. And I needed it today. Seems our neighbors were robbed yesterday. Country living wha hoooo Thank heavens for an alarm system. There have been so many home invasions lately DH is paranoid so setting the alarm is a nightly ritual for us. So thank you for giving me something to grin about.
> kades


I'm glad I could make you grin!  Stay safe!  We love you!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Afternoon Kades,
> 
> Figs ... I use fresh figs and fill them with a little goat cheese and pistachios ... and drizzle a bit of honey ... This is lovely ...
> 
> ...


Yes I found some fresh, black skin deep redish pink inside. So good also expensive
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

Good Evening,

Thanks for the reply. Yes, they are pricey here too ... and Spain is a grower too. They are splendid however and have such a short season. In Spain, just August. In Sicilia, they have a longer growing season. They are lovely as a Starter Appetiser too with the goat cheese. I shall also try your recipe with the Mascarpone for dessert ! However, we have to wait until August, as there aren´t any at moment here. 

I copied your recipe down in the summer to try outs, so thanks. 

Have nice evening.
Margi.


----------

